# We're off for the Queen City and the Big D



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 12, 2008)

We'll be leaving this morning for the Jim Dandy's Competition in Cincinnati.  Close to being a qualifier but right now a couple of teams short.  It would be nice if we pick up 2 more teams.  

On Monday we'll leave Cincy and head down to Dallas/Ft. Worth area to pick up the pit.  Hope to find a few BBQ joints along the way.  Next Friday we'll be cooking in the Smoke In The Water Comp in Hot Springs.  Cliff will be joining us for that one and we really appreciate the help as it will just be my wife and myself going down on this trip.  

I expect terrible weather along the way.  Hurricane Ike's trajectory looks like it will be heading right down our route.  I'm sure it will be severely downgraded by then but  still could make for some nasty driving condititions.  I'm taking my computer with me so I hope to post some pics along the way!

Dallas


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 12, 2008)

GOOD luck!!!!

You are the marathon BBQer this year for sure!

Have a safe drive.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 12, 2008)

Good Luck Dallas


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 12, 2008)

Good luck!!  Hope you have rain gear.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 12, 2008)

Give em hell Dallas.


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Sep 12, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## Unity (Sep 12, 2008)

Good luck!

--John


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 12, 2008)

I wish I was going! I'm cooking for 150 tonight/tomorrow and it is sposed to rain the whole time!!!


----------



## Adrienne1 (Sep 12, 2008)

I really wish I'd know the numbers were so close to make it a qualifier. Coulda woulda made other than catering plans . . . hooked up the travelling igloo . . .  and been there to compete.  sigh  Maybe next time around.  

In the future, I'll try to spend a bit more time on the boards in order to be more 'in the loop'. 

Good luck at the comp


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 12, 2008)

Man what a trip!
Good luck! Maybe Cliff will show you a few Texarkana secrets.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 12, 2008)

Good luck Kloset!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 13, 2008)

*So Far So Good*

Well we're halfway throught with the comps for September and are still alive and healthy to talk about it.  It rained all day Friday but cleared up Friday evening.  We got a few extra teams to sign up to make the contest a qualifier.

We finished third in Chicken, sixth in Ribs, fifth in Pork, and first in Brisket and finished as the Reserve Grand Champion.  Missed the Grand by one point to Shigs In Pits who successfully defended their championship.  Congratulations also to Jim Ferguson (Rolling Smoke) foar a great contest and to his daughter Amanda who cooked in her first contest on a WSM and took third place overall.

Tonight and tomorrow we rest and then Monday morning we head for Texas.  I heard but have not confirmed that there are over 100 teams signed up for the Smoke In The Water Contest next week.  We'll keep you posted and keep that BBQ central Karma coming!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Congrats Dallas! Awesome!!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 13, 2008)

Congrats Dallas!!  If you don't get a GC this year is certainly won't be for a lack of effort...you're so damn close.  Keep it up.


----------



## Unity (Sep 13, 2008)

Man, you're smokin'. Great job!

--John


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice showing.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow congratulations Dallas. Just wonderful. I am sure a GC is in your future really reall soon!!!

Make sure you get yoru rest.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 14, 2008)

Great Job Dallas.


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow!! How come you and Bubba SUCKED so bad when we were cooking together?????? Holding out on us? Or, was I dragging you guys down?! Great job Double DD!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  Tomorrows drive could be real interesting!  I'm down here in Cincinnati where the winds are gusting as high as 54 mph.  The power is out (I'm on battery power on my laptop with air card).  Trees are down.  Traffic lights are out.  A large semi truck hit a power pole which took our section of the towns power out.  At least its not raining.

We plan on leaving early in the morning.  We'll be staying in Memphis Monday night.  Haven't decided if we'll try any BBQ or not.  I think I've had my fill of it to tell you the truth.

I'll try and take plenty of pics along the way and try to post before we get back next week.

Dallas


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 16, 2008)

*Greetings From The Big D!*

Hey everyone! We just made it to Dallas about an hour ago.  I can now say I'm officially recovered from the Cincinnati Comp.  Got my first good nights sleep yesterday (went to bed at 7 pm, I'm ashamed to say but I needed it.

We ate at Coriky's yesterday.  My wife and I had the rib platter ( a whole rack of Spares).  I could definitely detect a smoke ring but the ribs were just fair.  Not very meaty or flavorable.  The beans were nothing to write home about either, nor was the Onion loaf.  The highlight of the meal though were the hush puppies and the banana pudding which were both excellent.  Still searching for a BBQ restaurant that I'd go back to.  So far I haven't found it!

Hoping to get to try McClards in Hot Springs this weekend!

Tomorrow morning we head over to Jamies.  We'll spend a good part of the day seasoning the meat.  I'll also be picking up the wood and meat for the comp.  Looking forward to meeting and cooking with Cliff on Friday.  I'll try and post some pictures of the pit tomorrow!

Dallas


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 16, 2008)

Good luck Dallas!
Looks like DD BBQ is the team to watch out for.
DD you really know how to pick these contests with the best teams participating,is that by design or ya don't know any better?..  just kidding,i remember you've beaten on them before.  
By the way,cool name for your Geer mobile pit-"the meat"


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks, BBQmmmmmmmmmmmm!  Now if I were a betting man I'd be putting my money on Rod Gray, Mike Davis, Johnny Trigg or Byron Chism but with 101 teams competing anybody and everybody has got a shot.  Consistency will win this contest and by that I mean in the top 20 in each of the 4 categories.  It should be a great time and we are really looking forward of just kind of being there and taking it all in.


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 16, 2008)

Well if i as a betting man i would bet that your memory is not that great,ya beat at least one of them 3 or 4x,and another,,ohhh i see your strategy.  
Of course having a great time and taking it all in is more important.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 17, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Thanks, BBQmmmmmmmmmmmm!  Now if I were a betting man I'd be putting my money on *Rod Gray, Mike Davis, Johnny Trigg or Byron Chism* but with 101 teams competing anybody and everybody has got a shot.  Consistency will win this contest and by that I mean in the top 20 in each of the 4 categories.  It should be a great time and we are really looking forward of just kind of being there and taking it all in.



Piss on these guys Dallas.  Beat their asses.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 17, 2008)

Great showing congrats. Course everybody knows the only reason Trigg goes up North so much is to pick on cripples.  He seems to get his big coola quicked purty fast in Tejas. Now can't fling them kinda insults at Mike. He kicks booty in Texas too.  Now kindly don't quote me on none of this..I just passing on the gossip

bigwheel


----------

